# West Midland Reptile Expo - Council Statement



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is the following press statement from the council regarding the event. This is the final say regarding the event, ignore all publicity or other information. The event IS happening.



> we are not preventing the event taking place
> we have reminded the organisers of the laws in which the event must take place
> the council has had assurances that this will happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

can we buy animals then?


----------



## CCMOORE (Jun 24, 2008)

Will there be livestock there For Sale then?????????????


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes there is animals there and yes they are allowed to be sold


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

there will be a full broadcast on bbc hereford and worcster tonight around 6pm if you want to listen to it.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

get in!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its basically someone causing a bit of trouble, the show goes ahead, all the normal animals will be sold..
make sure you all turn up and have a good time.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> its basically someone causing a bit of trouble, the show goes ahead, all the normal animals will be sold..
> make sure you all turn up and have a good time.


the certainly caused some hassle.... papers tomo should be interesting!


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

good luck zak i'll be there with a few others
hope it all goes well


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> there will be a full broadcast on bbc hereford and worcster tonight around 6pm if you want to listen to it.


If possible can someone summerize this for those not able to listen in?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

phew!! Im coming and i have got a little name tag with :lol2: wont be allowed to buy but im going to have a peek!

I agree with excession could someone please summerize it for us =)


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Discussing now

BBC iPlayer - Listen live - BBC Hereford & Worcester


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

piehunter said:


> Discussing now
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Listen live - BBC Hereford & Worcester



How did the discussion go?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

excession said:


> How did the discussion go?


Likewise, I missed it, how did it go? Or is there a way of listening to it again? Dont know who presented that section otherwise could have a hunt about for it.


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

Same here wouldnt mind a listen


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

and me


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Well done Zak, and super specil mahoosive well done to my OH Charlotte who is just amazingly ace!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Well done Zak, and super specil mahoosive well done to my OH Charlotte who is just amazingly ace!!



thanx :flrt: (wht u after?) lol


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

BBC iPlayer - Nathan Turvey: 05/08/2009

This is a link to listen again on iPlayer. Go to 2hrs 41 mins in. Only lasts a min or so.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Thankyou for all your support guys, its obvious on here that me and Charlie have been involved in organising this but theres other guys too who should be thanked and most importantly the council for resolving this so quickly, they're perhaps the guys we should thank the most.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Zak said:


> Thankyou for all your support guys, its obvious on here that me and Charlie have been involved in organising this but theres other guys too who should be thanked and most importantly the council for resolving this so quickly, they're perhaps the guys we should thank the most.


Congrats to you all and I hope all goes well and I am so upset I cant take pics of the show grrrrrrrrrrrrrr ... F*** them w******


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Radio piece came across quite well, all be it short but im sure it isnt the last all the reptile clubs/organisations have heard from rights groups like the one that started this off.

Roll on sunday, you never know it might turn in your favour and get a bit of good press to promote any future events.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Hopefully, didn't enjoy him calling it reptile market, thats an APA/anti phrase to promote negative connotations but all in all was pretty clear that animals can be traded among hobbyists.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Zak said:


> Hopefully, didn't enjoy him calling it reptile market, thats an APA/anti phrase to promote negative connotations but all in all was pretty clear that animals can be traded among hobbyists.


Yesterday I called a few local news groups in the west midlands...
Today they have phoned me back.....
They have spoken to the council and NO animals are allowed to be sold
(Thats the official line give to the papers)
They are currently writing an article and need to speak to Zac or Charlotte or another organiser NOW....
I can't contact them......... Anyone have a number that they can call them on and get them to contact me ASAP


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SW-morelia said:


> Yesterday I called a few local news groups in the west midlands...
> Today they have phoned me back.....
> They have spoken to the council and NO animals are allowed to be sold
> (Thats the official line give to the papers)
> ...


 god is this exeter all over again?
why do things have to be left late?
i got an email this morning saying it was 100% on and animals will be sold.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

:no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

The event IS going ahead, as shown in the press release the council gave us last night.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone considered upping the entrance fee slightly to include membership of the club for all entrants,thus making it a club meet,rather than a "reptile market"?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Everyone will become a member on the day, with a membership card but there will be no fee for this. So it is a members event and animals can be sold between hobbyists.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

This is already in place?


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Berber King said:


> This is already in place?


Yes, which is why the sales of animals are not illegal, the council also stated this in their radio interview yesterday.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool.Shouldnt be a problem then.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SW-morelia said:


> I just spoke to a reporter that had just spoken to the council....
> They told the reporter that animals can be shown but it will be illegal to sell any...
> She's writing the article now and needs to speak to an organiser..... NOW
> Where's bloody Zac or Charlotte when you need them....


 ok cool.. well after what zak said last night, it appeared to be 100% on.
be a shame if it all goes tits up again.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> I just spoke to a reporter that had just spoken to the council....
> They told the reporter that animals can be shown but it will be illegal to sell any...
> She's writing the article now and needs to speak to an organiser..... NOW
> Where's bloody Zac or Charlotte when you need them....



Did they say the commercial sale of animals is illegal? This is true, but being a members event (membership on entry) its then a private meet between hobbyists, who the council have stated is legal and they cannot stop the sale or trade of animals between hobbyists.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> Did they say the commercial sale of animals is illegal? This is true, but being a members event (membership on entry) its then a private meet between hobbyists, who the council have stated is legal and they cannot stop the sale or trade of animals between hobbyists.


:no1::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a shame when people cause trouble. :bash:

But what dosn't kill you makes you stronger :no1:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

The council have given us the green light, if you wish to phone the council themselves please do so, we dont want to deal with what reporters say as they often mislead.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

right, if it was the express and star, they have now been set straight on what is happening. 
this once again is the apa trying to stop this. the council have not said we can not sell animals as its NOW a private event and therefore they can not stop the selling/trading of animals between hobbyists/members. we can not sell direct to the public as this is classed as a commercial sale, so upon entry membership to the wmrs will be issued. 
if you go to the bbc web site and listen to last nights interview on drive time, councilour Marcus Hart confirms all this.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

charlottej1983 said:


> right, if it was the express and star, they have now been set straight on what is happening.
> this once again is the apa trying to stop this. the council have not said we can not sell animals as its NOW a private event and therefore they can not stop the selling/trading of animals between hobbyists/members. we can not sell direct to the public as this is classed as a commercial sale, so upon entry membership to the wmrs will be issued.
> if you go to the bbc web site and listen to last nights interview on drive time, councilour Marcus Hart confirms all this.


Glad this is sorted... I went to bed a happy camper and got up to a phone call from the Star saying it was back off.....
*
OFF TOPIC *
Can someone buy the Star for me with the WMS feature.... I think it's this evenings.
I'll give you the money for it Sunday..... Or a special offer on a snake maybe....:lol2:


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

theres always going to be people in this world that try and spoil things for others, but two fingers up to them, we beat you this time. a big welldone to everyone that has aided in arranging thid show for us all xx


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hana said:


> theres always going to be people in this world that try and spoil things for others, but two fingers up to them, we beat you this time. a big welldone to everyone that has aided in arranging thid show for us all xx


thanks. the team will be well rewarded for al this. and deserve a big hands up i think! saying that, its not over yet! as we are all aware the apa will be attending tomorrow so eyes peeled everyone! its your show to so dont let these lot spoil it for us all! right, im off now to sort final bits and bobs! also if your having a table at the show, please try to remember your hand gel for your table! and your extension leads!


----------

